# Sony Walkman is still a thing, massive wow on the price!



## Sunray (Nov 24, 2020)

I was watching a review on youtube of a Sony Walkman thinking it was new old stock or something. But no,  it was a new product.  So I checked out Sony's walkman webpage and they still do Walkmans, albeit somewhat different to the originals..



			https://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/walkman-digital-music-players/t/walkman
		


I do like the tape playing video when playing tunes.   But I'm stunned at the £2500 for what, like the iPod Touch. is an android phone with no phone.  Is Oxygen-free copper like low background steel?


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2020)

Sunray said:


> I was watching a review on youtube of a Sony Walkman thinking it was new old stock or something. But no,  it was a new product.  So I checked out Sony's walkman webpage and they still do Walkmans, albeit somewhat different to the originals..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich people will always throw shitloads of dosh down for some nonsense exclusive 'signature' product, especially if it's full of 'oxygen-free copper.'  😂


----------



## mauvais (Nov 24, 2020)

Because I'm largely stuck behaving as I did in approximately 2008, I might actually be tempted to buy a dedicated MP3 player. Certainly not for £2500 but one of the cheaper ones.

What stops me dead in my tracks, and what I don't understand, is why the fuck they are still doing capacities like 16GB when storage is dirt cheap. Utterly useless. Twats.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 24, 2020)

Sunray said:


> Is Oxygen-free copper like low background steel?



No, would be the short answer.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 24, 2020)

I know a bloke who still uses a cd Walkman.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 24, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> I know a bloke who still uses a cd Walkman.



I had one up until about 2012 I think. Loved it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 24, 2020)

I looked for tape Walkmans not too long ago - they are still affordable, and much trendier than any of your digital rubbish. No idea how I'd make a C90 mixtape these days mind.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 24, 2020)

I’ve kept a discman and bought a portable cassette player (from TKMaxx! £8, in 2016 maybe?) as I didn’t have anything to play my stuff on anymore. They’re in a box, *with their own cables only*, labelled Ancient Tech 👍🏼


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 24, 2020)

I have a minidisc walkman somewhere. I only ever used it for field recordings when I was into that.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Rich people will always throw shitloads of dosh down for some nonsense exclusive 'signature' product, especially if it's full of 'oxygen-free copper.'  😂



A deeper investigation of the cheaper models, the marketing department at Sony seem to have taken acid as part of their brainstorming session for a >digital< music player.  




			
				Sony said:
			
		

> Rigid aluminium milled frame for improved sound quality
> The premium aluminium milled frame provides superior rigidity for low impedance and clear, stable sound and solid bass.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2020)

A phone with no phone is ideal tbh


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2020)

I’ve still got my old Walkman. I’m encouraged at the price I might get. I’ll even throw in a free pencil. (Am I right, fellow oldies?).


----------



## Sunray (Nov 24, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have a minidisc walkman somewhere. I only ever used it for field recordings when I was into that.


If its the MZ-RH1 sell it on ebay while you still can....









						Sony Walkman Personal MiniDisc Player - MZRH1BEU8 for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Sony Walkman Personal MiniDisc Player - MZRH1BEU8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## xenon (Nov 24, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have a minidisc walkman somewhere. I only ever used it for field recordings when I was into that.



me too. I recorded a couple of bootlegs of comedy gigs that came out quite well. Not to sell or anything, didn’t even put them on the Internet. Also I still have an actual cassette walkman. It was my 16th birthday present. that’s a Sony one as well, megabase woo. Keep meaning to check it still works.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 25, 2020)

Only a compete imbecile would pay more than 50 quid for anything that plays tapes.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 25, 2020)

Sunray said:


> If its the MZ-RH1 sell it on ebay while you still can....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! 
Shame my MZ-R55 isn't that price, might have been tempted to sell it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> I know a bloke who still uses a cd Walkman.


Still got one - it lives in the box of random cables.  Will have to dig it out to check if it still works.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 25, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Still got one - it lives in the box of random cables.  Will have to dig it out to check if it still works.




My sister still has her original cd walkman. It still works. She still uses it.

Sony have an mp3 player walkman....
€69.99









						SONY Walkman NW-E394R 8 GB MP3 Player with FM Radio - Blue
					

Up to 1800 songs; Up to 35 hours battery life; LED screen




					www.currys.ie


----------



## maomao (Nov 25, 2020)

I've got a barely used 90s cassette walkman and a couple of years ago got excited when I heard that such things were going for big bucks on ebay. Until I looked and found out 'big bucks' meant about thirty quid.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 25, 2020)

I'd rather one of these, TBH. I think I might have my dads' one lying around somewhere - I absolutely loved it.


----------



## killer b (Nov 25, 2020)

maomao said:


> I've got a barely used 90s cassette walkman and a couple of years ago got excited when I heard that such things were going for big bucks on ebay. Until I looked and found out 'big bucks' meant about thirty quid.


some models are expensive - SONY WM-D6C Walkman Professional Cassette Player Stereo Maintained Black  | eBay


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2020)

Hearse Pileup said:


> I'd rather one of these, TBH. I think I might have my dads' one lying around somewhere - I absolutely loved it.


Pretty sure I had a yellow one in the 80s.  No idea what happened to it now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 25, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> My sister still has her original cd walkman. It still works. She still uses it.
> 
> Sony have an mp3 player walkman....
> €69.99
> ...



8 Gig is fucking shit for that money.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 25, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> 8 Gig is fucking shit for that money.




Oh..I'm not promoting it .
And the battery life is rubbish.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 25, 2020)

Sony are one of the few big name tech companies that still do MP3 players so there's little competition. Thousands of perfectly good no-name chinese ones of course.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 25, 2020)

Hearse Pileup said:


> I'd rather one of these, TBH. I think I might have my dads' one lying around somewhere - I absolutely loved it.


I used to dream of owning one of these.


----------



## nick (Nov 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> some models are expensive - SONY WM-D6C Walkman Professional Cassette Player Stereo Maintained Black  | eBay


I seem to remember that that was "hi-fi quality" back in the day and you could use it to record as well. It was many times more expensive than a standard walkman

My then girlfriend had one as she was in a band.

I'm guessing early 90's?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 26, 2020)

They aren't normally that expensive but they still seem to go for 150-200 quid at least.


----------



## killer b (Nov 26, 2020)

nick said:


> I seem to remember that that was "hi-fi quality" back in the day and you could use it to record as well. It was many times more expensive than a standard walkman
> 
> My then girlfriend had one as she was in a band.
> 
> I'm guessing early 90's?


not sure but yeah, it was for recording as well - it also has a pitch control which is one reason it's desirable now...


----------



## killer b (Nov 26, 2020)

features in this great article and mix about the early goa trance scene - Laurent, the DJ it's about, used a pair of pro walkmans for his sets.





__





						Unveiling the Secret - The Roots of Trance - Bleep43 -
					

Unveiling The Secret - The Roots of Trance    by Dave Mothersole    So there we were, three fre...




					www.bleep43.com


----------



## nick (Nov 26, 2020)

According to these, it was the best of the best of the best

BBc
fan site

remembering now it was several hundred quid new


----------



## pesh (Nov 26, 2020)

seem to remember them being £400


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 19, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Because I'm largely stuck behaving as I did in approximately 2008, I might actually be tempted to buy a dedicated MP3 player. Certainly not for £2500 but one of the cheaper ones.
> 
> What stops me dead in my tracks, and what I don't understand, is why the fuck they are still doing capacities like 16GB when storage is dirt cheap. Utterly useless. Twats.



Agreed. Last MP3 player I bought was a 128gb Acoustic Solutions about 6 yrs ago. Just big enough to get my entire music collection on.


----------

